
Study finds that a GPS outage would cost $1B per day - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/06/study-finds-that-a-gps-outage-would-cost-1-billion-per-day/
======
1123581321
Put another way, GPS is worth roughly $1,000 per year per American.

~~~
jiveturkey
Your comment reveals something very interesting about the study: it is only
concerned with the US.

At least for the US, what this means to me is that a GPS outage is a tolerable
situation.

